# Trout support videos



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Have only watched two of the videos today in our new 4 pack.
Ordered on line and they were here in two days free shipping to my mail box.
Thanks to being a 2Cool member got a 10% discount.
Realized almost every thing we have been doing is wrong .
I have watched a lot of fishing shows and learned more in one video than any show told us.
Didn't want it to end.
Well done, felt like we were right in the water and on the boat with them.
The info from the different guides was what you would get on an expensive guide trip.
Also like that it is filmed here in Texas in different bays.
Can't wait to get back on the water.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I learned a lot from each one of the Trout Support DVD's, I have all of them. Would most definitely buy them again.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep! A lot of old timers are mad at Tobin! LOL!


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently bought the set also. Very informative! 100% satisfied customer here! I am going to turn them over to my 8 year old. He eats this stuff up and it will make him a better fishermen than most 3-4 times his age.


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

It's good stuff. I'm waiting for the next video.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Have only watched two of the videos today in our new 4 pack.
> Ordered on line and they were here in two days free shipping to my mail box.
> Thanks to being a 2Cool member got a 10% discount.
> Realized almost every thing we have been doing is wrong .
> ...


I didn't know 2coolers got a 10% discount? darn lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

I've just bought the bay redfish DVD. Just waiting for it to arrive. Can't wait!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

TheRooster said:


> I didn't know 2coolers got a 10% discount? darn lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


HA. I didn't either.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Have only watched two of the videos today in our new 4 pack.
> Ordered on line and they were here in two days free shipping to my mail box.
> Thanks to being a 2Cool member got a 10% discount.
> Realized almost every thing we have been doing is wrong .
> ...


Finished the other two videos and realize how many things I have seen on the water and didn't know I could have been into some fish.
I hesitated a long time after hearing how you need to see the videos, figured it was BS and too much money.
Don't feel that way now, Tobin and his crew put a lot of thought and work into these videos to make them help the fisherman that can't be on the water as much as they would like to.
After the first video my wife couldn't wait to see the rest and said the same thing. " I've seen that." and we didn't know what we were seeing.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

After watching the second trout DVD, I realized that last month, during my dry spell, I was once on a monster trout and walked away from it. 

Casting to the shore over heavy mud past a reef in Copano, felt something tug on my lure real gentle like about a foot off the bottom. I didn't know hat cold trout will try to just inhale bait fish, and assumed it was some tiny fish or a freak current.

Won't do that again!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Finished the other two videos and realize how many things I have seen on the water and didn't know I could have been into some fish.
> I hesitated a long time after hearing how you need to see the videos, figured it was BS and too much money.
> Don't feel that way now, Tobin and his crew put a lot of thought and work into these videos to make them help the fisherman that can't be on the water as much as they would like to.
> After the first video my wife couldn't wait to see the rest and said the same thing. " I've seen that." and we didn't know what we were seeing.


You really have to sit through all of them 2 or 3 times to get all of the info that is being laid out. I have said it more than once. Tobin's video's are the best fishing tackle that I have ever bought. And no more P.M's thanking me Tobin. Get busy on a Flounder video. I would love to see what I can do to get more Flounder in the boat.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

yall are missing the point, the key to success for fishing the bays is baldness, look at tobin, so I went and got me some Bic razors haha but in all seriousness those videos are worth their weight in gold, I was working corkys wrong, fishing tides wrong, fishing dead zones cause they looked good, fishing the hard sand bottoms because they were easier to wade instead of working over mud/shell, these DVDs tell it all, I'd still like to get tobin on my boat and pick his brain though lol 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

Had to see what I've been missing. Just ordered all 4.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

TheRooster said:


> yall are missing the point, the key to success for fishing the bays is baldness, look at tobin, so I went and got me some Bic razors haha


LOL... it makes all boats go faster ;-) It's like velcro for buff and hats...keeps them on longer.

2cool Discount... it's right on the check out page - TCVA144


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Well done, felt like we were right in the water and on the boat with them.
> The info from the different guides was what you would get on an expensive guide trip.


Now that you've watched them, I highly recommend going on a trip with one of the guides in the videos. Why... because now the water will come alive on your trip and you'll see them reading the water like in the DVD's and it will support you in putting it all together while on the water. You already know those guides have been really generous with the information they shared.... take a trip with them, I promise it will make a difference in applying your new found knowledge; just consider it part of your on the water education ... you deserve it.

t


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> LOL... it makes all boats go faster ;-) It's like velcro for buff and hats...keeps them on longer.
> 
> 2cool Discount... it's right on the check out page - TCVA144


Lol i noticed that, and I noticed that I need to get some of those cool costas, my Oakleys just aren't cool enough  lol and ya I must have not seen that lol or maybe I did and didn't realize it, it's all good, money well spent, I'm waiting for yall to shoot the gaftop and ladyfish support videos, those will be golden

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Its all good Rooster. 
T

in other news here's a testimonial from another site... from Reginar

"Ordered mine last Thursday and received them on Monday. Not bad for free shipping. Have only watched the marsh video for reds and there is tons of good information! Going to test some new techniques this weekend." -Reginar


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

I ordered mine Saturday night and received them Wednesday. Watched all 4 and all I can say is wow. So many things I had never thought about. I noticed many things the videos talked about but never put 2 and 2 together. I've got a feeling my percentage of skunked days are gonna go way down. Thanks again!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Definitely helps on tough conditions and when there is a lot of people on the water. 
You are welcome Gator, 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

johndoughy said:


> I didn't know hat cold trout will try to just inhale bait fish, and assumed it was some tiny fish or a freak current.


 yeah, some of my biggest fish just came up and slurped it in... some of the other inhaled it. It can certainly pay to set the hook and find out.


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 24, 2011)

Just ordered the set, look forward to learning some things!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another testimonial that just came in today on another board 

"I go ur speckled trout LimitsDVD and learned a ton. Ill get to put it to good use in June when I go to POC. Thanks yall's work really helps on the learning curve" - BigDTBone


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I will be able to give a true testimonial, I am fishing with you tomorrow Tobin.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> I will be able to give a true testimonial, I am fishing with you tomorrow Tobin.


Great man to fish with....enjoy!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Team Burns said:


> Great man to fish with....enjoy!!


 I am not sure if he even knows I am tagging along, ha ha!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have the 4 pack and have seen all three except the bay/deepwater redfish. The trout dvds are surely a game changer. Lots of things I already knew but there were many things in the video that were the catalyst to fuse everything together. Tobin is the man!

However, what's up with the shell choker chain you wear? Looks like a smedium, and u need a large...lol just messin with ya Tobin you are solid bro!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am not sure if he even knows I am tagging along, ha ha!


Fishing lurker!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am not sure if he even knows I am tagging along, ha ha!


Potlicken or stow away? Here we go with the new trend.

I found a stowaway on galveston bay today!!! Oh the tragedy!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*4 pack*



Gator89 said:


> Had to see what I've been missing. Just ordered all 4.


Mt feeling's exactly......just ordered the 4 pack yesterday!


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Ordered the 4 pack.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Tobin you need two more videos! That way we can see post with; I just ordered the 6 pack.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Team Burns said:


> Tobin you need two more videos! That way we can see post with; I just ordered the 6 pack.


LOL.. Nice Burns!

Here's a note from another forum...from screen name 'PayH'

"just when you thought you knew it all thanks Tobin and Trout Support crew dam you lol. Must say love the vids ordered the limit one and within 15 minutes was back on the website to order the big trout dvd, knew i should of just ordered the combo but its easier to get away with them in smaller purchases so the wife don't see over $100.00 in fishing videos"


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

Just order the catching trout limits to see what all the talk is about. Look forward to watching it.
Archie


----------



## ed1220 (Nov 10, 2013)

A couple questions if you guys can help out. How many videos does trout support have in total? And are they also for people that fish off the land i.e pier, surf, wading?(No boat)


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ed1220 said:


> A couple questions if you guys can help out. How many videos does trout support have in total? And are they also for people that fish off the land i.e pier, surf, wading?(No boat)


 4 total. Of course having a boat can give you access but still worth it in my opinion. Especially if you wade or ever think you may buy a kayak.


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I guess it is time to see what all the hype is about! I'm placing an order limits and big trout today.


----------



## kev (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It is a good report. I was debating to buy or not. I think so now.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

kev, there is also a 2cool discount too. It can save you a few $$


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Work from shore?

Yes, there have been multiple testimonials from guys that only wade fish. Burns wades the surf with them and Aaron Cavasos wades in a lot and they were both very happy. 

4 DVD's
Trout 'Limits'
Trout 'Big Speckled Trout'
Redfish 'Shallow Marsh & Grass Flats'
Redfish 'Bays and Shorelines'

Also, keep in mind that there is a 'I already knew all that' guarantee. I'm not interested in selling something to someone that already knows all there is to know; so if you by chance know everything that's on them, just call me up. I am here to support those that haven't reached that level and I'll do everything I can to support anglers in growing to that next level. I think that's also the attitude of all the guides that are in the DVD's. Great people and worth a trip with any of them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's tons of info on the DVD's, I have several testimonials from people finding that there are many new things on the DVD's that they didn't know.


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> There's tons of info on the DVD's, I have several testimonials from people finding that there are many new things on the DVD's that they didn't know.


I'm one of those. While I knew some of the topics covered, there were several key areas that I was missing. I have about 10 pages of notes from this DVD pack.


----------



## kev (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Guys for the info. I got them ordered today.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> There's tons of info on the DVD's, I have several testimonials from people finding that there are many new things on the DVD's that they didn't know.


If anyone buys these DVDs and claims to have soaked up all the info after watching them once they must be related to Rain Man. No way

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Is the 2coolfishing discount still valid? Can't get it to go through?


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Tobin
It would be nice if you had a option to download a version of the DVD, but you might have issues with it going live on internet to all. 
Here again people download software all the time, must be a way to make this available.
searacer


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fishing Fred.. yes, the 2cool discount will always be available... its TCVA144... right by the coupon section on the checkout page. 

Seacer... thanks for the input, we are looking at options for making a downloadable product.


----------



## davidrdz2111 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dang! you guys convinced me!! just ordered


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's many many more testimonials, and there's way more info in these than can be read in a lot of internet post's. I talked to a guy that said he usually just 'reads' between the lines... he likes to figure it out on his own after reading threads. He told me that the videos had more info than he would have been ever able to figure out. Thanks for the kind words guys. 

t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a quick note from another board...

"I would buy these DVDs again and recommend them to anyone that is not confident at finding fish." - Snookfish


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Got my 4 pack set last week. Have only watched the trout limit so far. That one had great information. I am very excited about getting back out with my new found wealth of information, now just have to find some spare time. 

Thanks Tobin for a great video.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You are welcome... I can't wait for you to watch the others... they are even more jam packed. The methods in the DVD's are very helpful for spring fishing. It's really in applying all the variables and not wasting time. What a lot of guys are doing is watching the DVD's then go fish, then watch the DVD's again. That's the best way for it to sink in; it's all in there. 

T


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> You are welcome... I can't wait for you to watch the others... they are even more jam packed. The methods in the DVD's are very helpful for spring fishing. It's really in applying all the variables and not wasting time. What a lot of guys are doing is watching the DVD's then go fish, then watch the DVD's again. That's the best way for it to sink in; it's all in there.
> 
> T


Absolutely! I am about to bring my Redfish DVDs to work and brush up when it's slow out here instead of terrorizing 2Cool.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL Mac! I'm not sure I could fit a wide screen into my truck to watch a dvd on it ;-) Don't DVD and drive either brotha, ... boats looking great by the way. Can't wait till she's done. 
t


----------



## ACavazos (Aug 11, 2010)

I've watched all the videos and finally got my personal best! Thanks T for all the good info!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Aaron. You deserve it brotha, you've been put it all to the test and being a great student. Congrats again.
t


----------



## mark53 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Tobin's video's paid off last Thurs.*

My son and I were at Alligator pt. on a wade and the tide changed to incoming bout 1:30. Started bringing in some brown ugly water from west bay. Curt goes over to the color change and pitched a plastic on the cleaner side,and hooks up on a big red. We caught more big reds and 1 trout and 1 flounder from the same spot. On the way home Curt hollas at me and says "hey ol man Im sure glad ya bought them dvd's other wise I would not have thought to fish that color line"

Hats off to Tobin for making a good product that teaches old farts and young guys useful tools.:brew2:


----------



## Buddyc (May 20, 2014)

Yea they are good dvds i was just browsing the internet when i found a discussion on them and looked into them and they didnt have any bad reviews on them so i went ahead and bought the four pack... I would recommend them to anyone who wants to improve their skills or someone whos new to fishing it not a magic dvd but it will help you find fish and then explain techniques to catch them


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Buddy. We really appreciate that. 
Holla anytime,
t


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I can honestly say I learned more in the redfish dvds. It may be that I understood more of the info for trout already. They are all good dvds tho. I won the limits in a contest here and had to get the other three. Very good videos. Thanks Tobin.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Soldier. Yeah, we packed even more in the redfish DVD's. They are so full I had to render them differently to make them fit (Still high quality though). There's actually information in there that will help on trout to about seasonality and bait population/movements.


----------



## Buddyc (May 20, 2014)

Very informative and have helped me out a lot


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Got my 4 pack last week, and the redfish videos are long and packed with info. With the many perspectives from all the guides fishing different water, it's like getting the benefit of multiple guided trips that you can review over and over again.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes sir, they are packed...had to render those a completely different way to get it all to fit. And those guides are great people too; Definitely worth the trip to see them apply stuff on the water as well. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a testimonial that came in yesterday from Josh in Naples Florida - 

"I think the coolest thing about your videos was not that it changed WHERE I fished (which it did, I've close to doubled my productive spots) but HOW it changed where I already fished. The spots that I already had became instantly more productive as my ability to read the water and respond increased exponentially. One of my spots regularly has a couple boats on it, but to this day I've never been out fished even surrounded by guys using live bait. Not much more satisfying that being the only one of three boats of fisherman out there wrestling in trout and dealing with the death stares haha.
Nothing like a mini-reno to make you feel productive! " -Josh Rubbington, Naples


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's one from another board-

"well done. love my trout support videos".
-SteveA


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Im anxiously awaiting my redfish video , Tobin . 
Id like to talk to you about a location i fish , maybe after ive watched.
Thanks ! Dennis


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You got it Salt. Give 'er a watch and then let's talk. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm always open to having a talk with anyone to answer any questions. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I hope Saltstalker isn't my SA customer that... well USPS delivered his shallow reds dvd to his neighbor...TWICE... that just aint right. No matter what USPS does, you can count on us to make sure you get it even if Team USPS shows up at a redfish tourney. LOL


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

The big trout video definately helped me think in new ways about the areas I fish. Was blessed with this 29" beauty on Memorial Day in 15" of water at noon..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That's a beautiful trout right there. Congrats FishSpecialist!


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Ordered the trout limits video today. After reading through this, I am even more anxious to get it and watch it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Backlash!... should get it pretty quick bro. 

I have gotten some emails about that one lately...even if it was our first dvd it's pretty solid for summer.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Which is funny because the summer pattern is finaly starting and it's July...Usually starts in late May. Bay conditions are causing the fish to not be where they would normally be. 

t


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

No Tobin ,(Im not in S.A.) Im in S. Colo. and Rockport and I got mine fast ! 
Watching it a few times to let it all sink in , tons of good information !
Thanks , Dennis


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Dennis. yeah, we packed them jammed packed with info as much as possible. The set is definitely the way to go since there are things about baitfish migrations and wind driven currents in the redfish dvds that certainly help on the lower coast. In some areas that's all there is and that's where the fish will be. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just got a comment back in on the Redfish DVD's.

I asked a previous customer that had watched the other DVD's... he said "your redfish dvd's are first class".


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Just got a comment back in on the Redfish DVD's.
> 
> I asked a previous customer that had watched the other DVD's... he said "your redfish dvd's are first class".


Absolutely! There is so much information on all these DVDs you have to review them and take notes, not just watch once and you are done. There is no way to soak up all the info on the redfish dvds especially. Tobin and crew knocked it out of the park on these!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## terry107 (Jun 26, 2014)

I ordered the three pack a couple of weeks ago and have been watching them repeatedly. As others have said, there's so much good information that repeat viewings are a necessity. This weekend I'll get a chance to try and incorporate my new found knowledge in East Matagorda.


----------



## TexansAg11 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Trout Support*

Watched the trout limits and shallow reds DVDs and they help A TON. I would recommend them to anyone wanting to learn how to find fish instead of passively fishing "spots" hoping the fish will be there.

Ready to order the other 2 now! Thanks Tobin.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

terry107 said:


> I ordered the three pack a couple of weeks ago and have been watching them repeatedly. As others have said, there's so much good information that repeat viewings are a necessity. This weekend I'll get a chance to try and incorporate my new found knowledge in East Matagorda.


Let me know how you do in East Matagorda, especially in this heat, one of our favourite spots.
We are thinking of going down early next month for the morning to beat the heat.
The bay can be serene and beautiful this time of year with low winds and we enjoy it on week days. But even on week ends we have found light traffic because of the reputation of sudden reef experiences.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Mac, Terry, and Ag! we really appreciate the kudos and look forward to your putting the info to use on the water. As Mac said, watch'em - then fish - then watch them. He nailed it with that. 

here's another note that came in from Buddy Contines. 
"Hey man ...I've been doing really good and fishing new areas and getting limits the videos helped a lot on finding fish in new places that are less crowded and a lot less pressure by others; Thanks and can't wait for the flounder DVD" - Buddy Cortines

Fish On my Brothas!
t


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been on the fence with these videos.

I'm a new wannabe fisherman and I pretty much catch nothing. They are just so **** expensive....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

C101 They are not that expensive. Think what it cost to go down, screw around, in time and money and not have a clue and not catch any fish either. It is an investment.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright yall convinced me to buy em. 4 Pack ordered.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

gettinspooled said:


> Alright yall convinced me to buy em. 4 Pack ordered.


You definitely wont regret the purchase! :fish:


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

blackmagic said:


> You definitely wont regret the purchase! :fish:


I am a bit skeptical if it will help me out, I have been on good fish all year but I keep hearing all these great reviews so now I've gotta check it out. I like the reef diagram I saw in the preview.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

coker101 said:


> I have been on the fence with these videos.
> 
> I'm a new wannabe fisherman and I pretty much catch nothing. They are just so **** expensive....


Jim D is right.
I've never pitched anything, especially on the internet.
My wife and I found ourselves saying, " we have seen that" and didn't know what we were seeing.
One day we were anchored in front of a drain from a marsh and mullet were pouring out right under our boat and we said nothing here but mullet, let's pull up and go.
Had we known we would have waited for the redfish or trout behind them and followed them into the bay.
Video's are worth it.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a suck fishermen...as in I just suck. I have caught 2 trout this summer...one 15" and one 22". Both last week...

I really don't know what I'm doing, I just watch videos on youtube and go out on the boat and hope for the best.

Anyway, what I want to know is if these videos will really help me. Not to be disrespectful to the trout guys here but stuff like fishing videos just make me think of infomercials and cons.

Now this may not be the case but if I'm going to spend $130+ on DvDs I sure hope they would really do something for me.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

coker101 said:


> I'm a suck fishermen...as in I just suck. I have caught 2 trout this summer...one 15" and one 22". Both last week...
> 
> I really don't know what I'm doing, I just watch videos on youtube and go out on the boat and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


The price of all 4 videos is cheaper than 1 trip hauling a boat to the bay considering gas, bait, tackle, snacks and other expenses.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

gettinspooled said:


> The price of all 4 videos is cheaper than 1 trip hauling a boat to the bay considering gas, bait, tackle, snacks and other expenses.


I live on the island with a boat ramp in my neighborhood...within walking distance. So the only gas I use is the boat and I don't use live bait unless I have to for some reason.

But that's not the point...I just want to know that the videos are good for someone of my suckage.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

coker101 said:


> I live on the island with a boat ramp in my neighborhood...within walking distance. So the only gas I use is the boat and I don't use live bait unless I have to for some reason.
> 
> But that's not the point...I just want to know that the videos are good for someone of my suckage.


Well I don't know how good they are yet, I'm waiting on the mail man now LOL.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess there is no Blu-ray version of these videos....man that would be sweet!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Blue Ray... not yet.. your blue ray player should play them and up-res them just like any standard definition dvd. 

Are they good for your level... we'll don't take my word for them, but just read through the threads on 2cool. Plus i'll even let you call me if you need a little nudge in the right direction after watching them. I got your back bro. 
T


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> Blue Ray... not yet.. your blue ray player should play them and up-res them just like any standard definition dvd.
> 
> Are they good for your level... we'll don't take my word for them, but just read through the threads on 2cool. Plus i'll even let you call me if you need a little nudge in the right direction after watching them. I got your back bro.
> T


 I ordered all 4 DVDs a couple days ago. Looking forward to it, order still says processing for some reason. Weekend maybe?


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*4 pack*

Got my set of 4 just before leaving for Nebraska. Watched all 4 while there. This is some of the best information you can get on how to fish for trout and reds. If you don't have the time or $$$ to put in the hours needed to learn this on your own, these dvd's will put you way ahead of 90% of the guy on the water.


----------



## coker101 (Jun 13, 2014)

redfish bayrat said:


> Got my set of 4 just before leaving for Nebraska. Watched all 4 while there. This is some of the best information you can get on how to fish for trout and reds. If you don't have the time or $$$ to put in the hours needed to learn this on your own, these dvd's will put you way ahead of 90% of the guy on the water.


Good to hear


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

coker101 said:


> I live on the island with a boat ramp in my neighborhood...within walking distance. So the only gas I use is the boat and I don't use live bait unless I have to for some reason.
> 
> But that's not the point...I just want to know that the videos are good for someone of my suckage.


Great videos no doubt and well worth the investment! It has made a difference in the way I mechanically look at fishing.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Burns!. we appreciate it brotha. We built the DVD's to help people fish more productive water more consistently. The conditions change daily and fish more constantly, fisherman can learn how to interpret what they are seeing on the water and be able to focus on the productive area for that day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a little testimonial from Marcus Kuykendall

"I just wanted to thank you for your tips and tricks ! Caught these during a two hour wade!" - Marcus


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a Texas grand slam. 
Congratulations.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, and that wasn't long after he watched the videos.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Just put in my order for the 4-pack. Have been wanting to do it for along time, just had to take the plunge. Very excited to get the DVDs!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Giggem James!.... Congrats on investing in your passion brotha. Holla after you watch them. Best part of the fishing season is yet to come. 

T


----------

